# Show from this weekend :)



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

You guys did great!! Good job! :clap: I can't wait to do my first jumping show maybe at the end of year.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you! I was super proud of her, she still has her baby moments and we fortunately had some nice competition to help her get used to that environment and multiple horses around her  

Good luck with your jumping show! It's so much fun


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Great job! You two look like you both enjoyed yourselves!


----------



## sunhorse (Sep 28, 2013)

good job!!!! it all about fun.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

^ Absolutely! One reason I like the schooling shows so much. My nerves get the better of me, and these shows let me relax and still enjoy participating without being absolutely terrified lol.


----------



## rwinksters (May 13, 2014)

You two are doing so well together. I am happy you have found a horse you mesh so well with!


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Me too, I guess I shouldn't have been trying to force myself back into horses. At the risk of sounding extreme, she was my last hope in staying into horses. Looking forward to the next time you get to ride her, she's gotten better, but still a "Look before thou leap" kind of horse


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

haha... I recognize that barn!

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun. It's nice to have a horse you look forward to riding.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

Aww you guys look so sweet together! It was really nice watching you ride. It shows that you care about your horse! I get kind of sick watching people run barrels most of the time because they're yanking the horse's head around and beating it to make it go faster. Like... why? To be macho? It was great to see you guide her and then let her open up and run cuz she wanted to!


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you both so very much... I am very much with you that I tire of seeing horses yanked and hauled around on just to be quicker than everyone else. I competed against a girl who runs barrels (I would assume routinely), but I wasn't discouraged as we did it for fun and I wanted clean runs more than anything. 

I have a video from this past weekend. We had some wrong leads and I believe at :18 I completely lost my rein and Fiona was like "Hey! Lets go this way!" Sill mare  In the barrels she didn't want to check up so we ended up cantering around on the wrong lead and stumbling on the last one. She tries so hard sometimes.

I didn't include the video of our pole-bending run as she "ran" through my hands the entire time, she was fired...up! *chuckle* 

Either way, I really enjoy "enjoying" ourselves during a show and not trying to be the "fastest" A clean run without hauling around on her is what I want  A woman did make a remark this past weekend that she "Doesn't look it, but she's fast for a Draft-y mare." I definitely felt like we were going faster than we really did XP 

The music was my DH's choice


----------

